# *Two green, one pink*{fotd} <<pic heavy>>



## OliviaChristine (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello everyone! Here are some looks from last week. I have started to use Bare Canvas as a primer instead of UDPP. Blending seems easier, but I don't think that the eyeshadow 'sticks' to Bare Canvas the way it does UDPP, so the makeup seems less vibrant. Has anyone had any luck using both?​ 
#1 (my husband actually complimented my makeup when I wore this, which is a pretty big deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)















Face:
Studio Fix Fluid NC42, Studio Finish Concealer NW30, Margin Blush
Eyes:
Bare Canvas, Going Bananas e/s, Prestige Iguana e/s, Big T e/s, Ricepaper e/s, Wet n Wild Mega liner Teal, Maybelline Full & Soft mascara, Showstopper e/s 
Lips:
Soar l/l, Kissable slimshine, clear l/g​ 

#2 (very similar to the previous)


 


 


 
Face:
Studio Fix Fluid NC42, Studio Finish Concealer NW30, Jane "Blushing Plum" 
Eyes:
Bare Canvas, Going Bananas e/s, Wondergrass e/s, Big T e/s, Ricepapaer e/s, L'Oreal HIP cream liner, Ardell "Scanties" lashes, Maybelline Full & Soft Mascara, Showstopper e/s (brows)
Lips:
Sublime Culture l/l, Blankety l/s, Love Nectar l/g​ 
#3​ 


 


 


 
Face:
Studio Fix Fluid NC42, Studio Finish Concealer NW30, Dollymix blush
Eyes:
Bare Canvas, Prestige "Love" e/s, Creme de Violet e/s, Milani "Enchantment" e/s, Naked Lunch e/s, L'Oreal HIP cream liner, Maybelline Full & Soft Mascara, Showstopper e/s (brows)
Lips:
Sublime Culture l/l, Blankety l/s, Love Nectar l/g

Thanks for looking


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are all just WOW...and I love your lips.


----------



## leslie (Dec 4, 2007)

I like all 3 of the looks, but I like the first one the best.  That liner is hot.


----------



## Purity (Dec 4, 2007)

I love them all! And I like your purple hair


----------



## User49 (Dec 4, 2007)

Pretty! Is your necklace by Tatty Devine btw? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the pink e/s!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow!! I love them all, they're just so beautiful and complimenting!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 4, 2007)

I ALWAYS looooove your looks!! These are some of my favorites you've done though... WOW!! That 1st one is just stunning!!! You are beautiful girl


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the last two, they're awesome!


----------



## MACMuse (Dec 4, 2007)

you are so pretty! both of the looks are great, nice blending!


----------



## Jot (Dec 4, 2007)

these are amazing. i love your technique - i'd love a tut from you


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 4, 2007)

all of these looks are great!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful~


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 4, 2007)

love that first one!


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 4, 2007)

You're amazing!  I love your color choices and the shape you made with your eyeshadows too-you're so talented!  And BEAUTIFUL-your eyes are spectacular!  Rock on!!


----------



## midget (Dec 4, 2007)

they're so pretty


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 4, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome job!  Love all the looks!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 4, 2007)

i love them all!!! i like the second the most...but the liner in the first is sooo cute!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 4, 2007)

This is so pretty!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2007)

stunning! you look beautiful in all!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 4, 2007)

Stunning...


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Dec 4, 2007)

I LOVE THE FIRST LOOK!! Stunning!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yummy, really. LOL, it's very pretty.


----------



## Briar (Dec 4, 2007)

Amazing looks, I love the liner in the first.  You've got a fantastic "bedhead" thing going on in the second, I love it!


----------



## MACisME (Dec 4, 2007)

nice lips and eyes =) and ur teeth are nice too


----------



## SeraphimRed (Dec 4, 2007)

I dont know if I have a favorite.. I can't pick!
VERY AWESOME!  Great job!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 4, 2007)

Ohhh, love em!


----------



## mandragora (Dec 5, 2007)

Gorgeous ... all of 'em.  Love the lippie on the first one specially.


----------



## Missy1726 (Dec 5, 2007)

These looks look great! i love the first one!!! thx for sharing!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow woman, your skills are amazing!!! Are you a MUA??


----------



## bjorne_again (Dec 5, 2007)

gorgeous! everything looks so perfect! and you have fabulous proportions! <3 it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 5, 2007)

I love all of these!!!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Wow woman, your skills are amazing!!! Are you a MUA??_

 
No, not even close, but that is a quite a compliment coming from you, so thank you!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Pretty! Is your necklace by Tatty Devine btw? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the pink e/s! _

 

Thank you!! And the necklace is something that I picked up for $5 @ my local mall


----------



## Jayne (Dec 5, 2007)

I really LOVE them all


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 5, 2007)

Hotttt


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 18, 2008)

All are very pretty. What camera do you use?


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 18, 2008)

Omg gorgeous! And I love your hair ...I'm doin my that color but more dark in a month or so!


----------



## .k. (Feb 18, 2008)

wow! i love thats its subtle yet bold


----------



## yanchick (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW all of the looks are amazing!!!


----------



## tchristi (Feb 18, 2008)

fab, fab, fab, i so love both of them


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 18, 2008)

wow i love all looks... very pretty!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 18, 2008)

Very cool and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love your eyebrows...


----------



## supernova (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow your lashes are perfect!! I love all of your looks but the purple one is my favorite!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 19, 2008)

my fave is look 2...such a nice pop of color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think ill copy....hehe..it looks fab on u!


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2008)

You are beutimous!!!!  Love the color combos...


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 19, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## Nicolah (Feb 19, 2008)

I love the first and third look. I think I want to copy your bangs.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 19, 2008)

love the first look. I am heading to CVS tomorrow to buy that eyeliner lol


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 19, 2008)

So fierce ! All the looks are gorgeous


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 19, 2008)

Forgot to say I'd love to see tuts on this


----------



## funii_bunnii (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW beautifully done... i like all three looks


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 19, 2008)

love them esp the last one...i love pink/purple combos!

which is the purple colour on your lashline and crease? thanx


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

wow...! absolutely gorgeous makeup. love love love the last look, your lips look so natural with a hint of pink. would love to see tuts too!


----------



## magi (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG, you have SO pretty eyes and lashes. :-o You ar ereally beautyful. I love you hair too... Ah, the Make Up ;-) I love this gorgeous teal liner in the first look. Great. You have a good technique for your pretty eyes and I think every color would suit you. I like the teals a lot on you :-D


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous look, fabulous hair


----------



## BRosa (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow.  those colors look so great on you.


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow you are seriously stunning! Bright colors look awesome on you


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 23, 2008)

I love them all!


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 24, 2008)

I love your makeup!


----------

